# My Mentor



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

"I think next time I go see him I'll take him so new frames and swap him out from that "old comb" he don't want. "

But then he won't have anything to do; it's nice to see he is still going strong! Learn all you can from him, your lucky to have him.


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey, that old craftsman jointer in the very right of the picture is exactly like mine, including the dust.  COOL and I bought mine new in 1978


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

By gosh, just noticed the radial arm saw too, just like mine, actually I bought mine same time I bought the jointer; I be t he did too.

Now I know what you all are thinking but, I bought mine when I was 7 years old.


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

*Mentors*

Some of mine are mentioned in this recent local article as well...
http://www.tribdem.com/local/local_story_104232309.html

John is who I get most of my supplies from, and my most frequent visit point. Ted is the VP of our local bee organization (and who I got my first nuc from), and Ken is the president. All three are good points for reference or advice.

I do think it's a shame that not everyone gets the chance to have a 90-yr-old beekeeper for a mentor. Folks like these are few and far between, and always undervalued.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Looks like Fred permanently attaches his bottom boards to his brood boxes with metal bands. Does he move the hives frequently, or is there another reason he has them attached?

MM


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

WVbeekeeper said:


> The wax he was cutting out was in good shape so I asked him why he wasn't going to reuse it. He told me it was over two years old and he didn't want it. I think next time I go see him I'll take him so new frames and swap him out from that "old comb" he don't want.


Do you know what his management scheme is? Do you know if any chemicals are put in the hive? The combs may "look" in good shape, but he may be a very wise mentor in replacing the comb every two years if he is using the standard treatments, or not so standard, if you know what I mean. 

If so, would you still want them?


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

Barry said:


> Do you know what his management scheme is? Do you know if any chemicals are put in the hive? The combs may "look" in good shape, but he may be a very wise mentor in replacing the comb every two years if he is using the standard treatments, or not so standard, if you know what I mean.
> 
> If so, would you still want them?


>Do you know what his management scheme is? Do you know if any chemicals are put in the hive?

He quit using chemicals before me. He says he don't like the old comb because it attracts more mites.

>The combs may "look" in good shape, but he may be a very wise mentor in replacing the comb every two years if he is using the standard treatments, or not so standard, if you know what I mean.

It would be very wise if he used treatments, especially seeing how most of the experts recommend culling brood comb every five years, or two frames per hive body per year. I think it's overkill though I have read research that backs him up about the mites liking older brood comb.

> Looks like Fred permanently attaches his bottom boards to his brood boxes with metal bands. Does he move the hives frequently, or is there another reason he has them attached?

He'll get a wild hair and move some of his hives to other locations sometimes. He moves them when catching swarms or cutting bee trees. Bears is another reason he likes to keep them attached.


----------

